# Thoughts on this pair



## hmburkle (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi, 

I would like ideas about what colors I could expect from this pair.



































Thanks!


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice pair. I like the second picture. It's a beautiful betta.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

The male looks dragonscale and the female doesn't. They are the same colors though so I would think you would get copper/red with patches of dragonscale. I would breed the best female back to the dad to get the dragonscale back. Love that color combo!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 Ilikebutterfly


----------



## hmburkle (Oct 16, 2013)

I like them too. They seem to like each other, but they are stuck in the build the nest up, play chase, blow more bubbles, play chase. The aggression has been very limited. She watches him from the corner. She even seems to try and blow a bubble as if to demonstrate. She is bigger than he is, but the approaches the bubble nest head down with lots of striping. I am wondering how long to wait before separating them to try again later.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Just leave them alone. Only if they are really fighting and one is getting chunks ripped off the body or they are ignoring each other completely and the bubble nest disappears. Everything sounds like it is going OK right now.


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Pretty! You'll have to keep us updated :-D


----------



## zackcrack00 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry to be off-topic, but do you sell bettas on Aquabid and is your username jimxiong and then a few numbers? Sorry, a flashback from the one pic of the female. Or I'm going crazy. Probably the latter rather than the former. Just curious!


----------



## hmburkle (Oct 16, 2013)

*Not Jimxiong5749*

Hi, 

No, Actually I purchased the females for my sorority tank from him. The female in this thread is one of his. The male is a lucky find at Petco. The one I bought with him died =( so I went back and got this other one I will post. Jimxiong was really great to do business with. I recommend him if you are looking for an American breeder. My first shipment had a DOA fish along with 3 perfectly fine fish. Xena is the replacement and he gave me a half-moon yellow plakat free!

This is the poor guy that died. I could not save him. =(










Here is the other male I got, Sapphire:










He looks blue black in certain lights:










I like this one =) 










This is his potential mate, a steel and redd hm feemale from JimXiong:









Here are her tankmates: 

lavender hm from JimXiong (she actually has stripes):










a HM salamander (I liked her straight back.): 










The littlle yellow halfmoon plakat:










She has a flesh colored head, like a piebald, but it blends:









Here is the fish I have in my classroom at school, Sylvester. He came from Petsmart: 









He was labeled as a half-moon, but he is really a Delta. I wonder what kind of fry Would be the outcome of pairing him to the yellow, but I probably won't do that. 

Anyway. Sorry for all the photos. I love them all.


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

They are all beautiful... I'm so jealous!


----------



## hmburkle (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you! I am doing my best to become very knowledgeable and do everything right. Everyone I have talked to from Aquabid has been super helpful. I will take any advice I can get. I LOVE the sorority tank. Lots and lots of plants, planted and floating, hiding spots and decorations that break line of sight are really helpful. 










Thanks for all the encouragement


----------



## hmburkle (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, Xena and Flamenco are stll "courting" She still has stripes, They are still playing chase and they have yet to embrace. I took them out after the last time, because I just did not feel the water was clean enough. We tried again, Fireworks go off as soon as they see each other, but they do not embrace. This is day 2 of second attempt. I have done some small water changes in the spawning tank and fed both of them bloodworms by hand with a pair of tweezers so as not to dirty the tank. I even stole Sapphire's really good bubble nest by carefully laying wax paper over it, picking it up and placing it in the spawning tank. Flamenco fell for it. His bubble nests are kind of bleh. He started back in on flirting and chasing, all proud of "his" nest. These two are driving me nuts. He rejected styrofoam completely, he only likes wax paper for his bubble nest. Le sigh...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When you put them in the spawn tank it's best to just leave them alone because they're not going to do anything if you're constantly messing with things. Make sure the water is clean before you put them in the spawn tank. I'm sure someone with experience will come along and give you more advice.


----------



## hmburkle (Oct 16, 2013)

I am going to try my best to leave them alone. The tank is covered at the moment.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think you necessarily have to cover it. Just give them some privacy.


----------



## hmburkle (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for the advice. It is hard not to want to watch them constantly. They are so beautiful.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah and watching them spawn is awesome, too if you have the opportunity to witness it.


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Good luck! Keep us posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hmburkle (Oct 16, 2013)

*Water Level?*

So I feel really dumb. The water level in the spawning tank was down to 3". I have it up to 5 now and lo and behold, Flamenco is rapidly rebuilding his bubble nest and it seems that may have been the issue?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe, I don't know. I think most breeders keep they're spawn tanks at about 6 inches.


----------



## hmburkle (Oct 16, 2013)

*Eureka*

That was the problem. They just partially embraced/ Xena ate some eggs, Flamenco put some in his mouth and placed them in the bubble nest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some females will do that. After they're done he'll chase her away.


----------



## hmburkle (Oct 16, 2013)

That is exactly what happened. They embraced multiple times, then he started chasing her away. I removed her. Now he is guarding his nest. =)


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Yay! I love your fish! I'm so jealous though.... Don't freak out if some go missing in the middle of the night :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol If he's guarding the nest then there should be babies.


----------



## hmburkle (Oct 16, 2013)

I will tell them they are loved and hope, there are still eggs in the morning


----------

